# Any Ideas?



## beyondajoke (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys, before I start I know this may seem like clutching at straws on my part but here goes...about 5 years ago I visited Fussen and stayed at the stelplatz there but somewhere on the route in (which escapes me) we passed a lovely swiss style farmhouse with a small lake attached, people were swimming there and there was a small number of motorhomes around it, I flashed past it in no time but it registered and I thought later...much later, what a fantastic little place it was...now the hard part...does anybody have any idea where and what its called?


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Its not Campingplatz Hoppensee in Fischerbichl is it.


----------



## beyondajoke (Jun 24, 2005)

No it's not that.....I just googled it and it's far too big.....the place I saw was like a small farm.....thanks for your reply though.


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

Presumably you have tried flying over the area with Google Earth?


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

What about this one? It may have changed considerably in 5 years.

http://www.camping-forggensee.de/seewang-campingplatz/wohnmobilplaetze/index.html


----------



## beyondajoke (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Chasper 

Thanks for your input but still thats not the one!!!...have flown over with google earth but still looking...going that way this year so will be looking out for it.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We shall be heading that way early September on a 2 month trip, well you have to do something once you retire don't you!


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

beyondajoke said:


> Hi Chasper
> 
> Thanks for your input but still thats not the one!!!...have flown over with google earth but still looking...going that way this year so will be looking out for it.


I'd be interested if you re-find it. We are off towards Garmisch at the be of August


----------

